# me!!!



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

*oops*

on the time trial one i meant 'how' not 'gow'!!!


----------



## equinelove (Apr 24, 2007)

I think you look good on those horses. They're absolutly beautiful! One thing I would say is in a few of the pictures it looks like you're slouching a teeny bit. It could just be the shirt though.


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

*lol*

yeh i do slouch a bit!


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice Horses! I call your slouch 'The campdraft Hunch', see sweetypies pictures!! :lol: In critique! Typical Campdrafters seat!! :wink:


----------



## xxxMYSTYxxx (Aug 4, 2007)

bring your hands up, pull your elbows back and heels down and your slouching


----------



## ~MavvyMyBeauty (Apr 16, 2007)

Shadow is gorgeous! My horse is black, so i'm partial to black horses.


----------



## nurse_in_boots (Aug 29, 2007)

Nice horse! The only thing I could say is remember to keep your eyes up. In a couple pics it looks like you are looking down at the horse's neck. I know because I do the exact same thing and have to keep reminding myself!


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

ok thanx everyone!


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

bump


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah I didnt think Shadow was full ASH. Where (statewise) in the land of Oz are you?


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

NSW!!!


----------

